# My bios has no overclocking options? what now?



## DrGreenThumb (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey fellas

well i just got a new pc, with 3800x2 cpu on a 	"MSI MS-7168 (NEC OEM)" mobo

theres no overclock option at all in bios, i have already disabled cool&quiet buts thats about all i can do

Ive tryed clock gen, i can get it to 2.2ghz from 2.0 but i think the hypertransport and ram is running to high....

i just not to clued up about flashing/updating bios as i dont wanna kill my pc

Any info would be greatly appreciated ,  as i here its not a bad cpu

edit

I also have everest if you would like me to post any pics of anything


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 22, 2008)

this is a 939 rig correct???...if so have you tried systool....worked on my old DFI B4 I learned to OC!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 22, 2008)

Google for a link to download Clockgen. Its what i used to oc my oem socket 939 pc. Worked like a charm.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 22, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Google for a link to download Clockgen. Its what i used to oc my oem socket 939 pc. Worked like a charm.



he says he tried that....wont give him enough options....IIRC systool has a few "extras"


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Apr 22, 2008)

thx everyone

@sneeky yes it is socket 939 ive tryed clockgen can only get it up to 2.2 ghz from 2.0 and it runs very unstable {hypertransport over 1000,ram higher mhz etc} and basically is pointless gain any way

yer ive tryed systool,but im not sure if im using the right clock generator tho?

anyone know what clock gen in systool i should use?

thx


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 22, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> he says he tried that....wont give him enough options....IIRC systool has a few "extras"



How did I not see that lol, my bad.


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 22, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> this is a 939 rig correct???...if so have you tried systool....worked on my old DFI B4 I learned to OC!



WHAT THE ****? Was DFI boards your first experience to overclocking. Over 1000 features you figured it out?


----------



## spud107 (Apr 22, 2008)

wanna post the bios up? ill try see if anything is unlockable.
edit, i think i got the right one, but had to extract from an exe, then extract from an ima file, only to be told by modbin its not bios v6.00
heres the extracted bios file if anyone wants to try
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=13796&stc=1&d=1208865654


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Apr 23, 2008)

cher spud

im on friends computer and ill try do pic of bios later

so how do i flash the bios? does this one have more options? \\anyways ill post when i get home
Any guess on what clock gen thing for systool?


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 23, 2008)

Ah, you need your boards PLL.
If you feel confident with opening up your PC case (not actually messing around with anything though), then grab a flashlight and a magnifying glass and open it up.
Somewhere on the motherboard is a small crystal. This is the clock generator for your CPU: It should be about 1 cm long and 4 mm thin, has a silver case, and should be somewhere near the CPU.
Once you find it, then look for a microcip near it. It shouldn't be very big, and it should have some writing on it. Jot down all the writing on it, and then try and find a match in your program that your using.


----------



## spud107 (Apr 23, 2008)

that bios i posted is not modded, dont flash, i couldn't open it with modbin so need to find another way or find a bios thats already modded for this board, 
i just posted the file incase anyone knows more about it
edit - i needed to pinmod the last msi oem board i had, tried flashing to a similar retail model an it was a bit funny so flashed back,
 but there may be a retail version of this board, you will need to go through msi's site and find a board that matches the specs of yours, if one exists,


----------



## spud107 (Apr 23, 2008)

this is the clockgen/pll type chip your looking for


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Can you give us a Picture of the Motherboard.


DrGreenThumb said:


> Hey fellas
> 
> well i just got a new pc, with 3800x2 cpu on a 	"MSI MS-7168 (NEC OEM)" mobo
> 
> ...


----------



## spud107 (Apr 23, 2008)

i assume its this?


----------



## spud107 (Apr 23, 2008)

go into everest or another prog an find out what chipset it is,(ati/via/nvidia)
just having a look for a retail version at msi,
http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=246&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=&cat3_no=#


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 23, 2008)

Spud, to answer your question, it is ATi RS480/SB400 based.

EDIT:I can confirm thats the exact chipset.


----------



## spud107 (Apr 23, 2008)

i dont see any matching boards then. ill have another look into modifying the bios.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 23, 2008)

grab everest and see what it all contains


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 23, 2008)

i use to have all the MSI mods, i'll search for and see what i can find. I believe i can get that mod, for your board


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Apr 25, 2008)

hey guys thanks alot

Ok so i tryed the msi live update thing... doesnt seem to work

so i mite try doing it manually ,i just not sure what option to choose in the last box? can u guys help











also will doing this add more option to the bios for overclocking ??

thanks again

let me know if you need any more info or pics

cher


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Apr 25, 2008)

soory double post durp , its outta these options






[/IMG]


----------



## spud107 (Apr 25, 2008)

the first on the list may be similar, but you will need to see if the specs match up, if so then its still a risk flashing it,


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Apr 25, 2008)

spud107 said:


> the first on the list may be similar, but you will need to see if the specs match up, if so then its still a risk flashing it,



yer looks very simlar to first one {rs480m2}

but is it even worth the risk,even if it does work will it have oc options?


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 25, 2008)

DrGreenThumb said:


> yer looks very simlar to first one {rs480m2}
> 
> but is it even worth the risk,even if it does work will it have oc options?



you should see the model number on the board. Some MSI they have them in the middle. But some also have it below the last pci slot


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 27, 2008)

grab everest edition and see what chipset it runs, i could probably find the equivalent on MSI.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 27, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> WHAT THE ****? Was DFI boards your first experience to overclocking. Over 1000 features you figured it out?



Sorry for the way late responce, but yes I learned to Oc on a DFI Ultra-D....later got to RMA for my SLI-DR.

Also at OP...what I had found messing around with systool, was if I used the wrong PLL it just showed thing like clocks of ramspeeds wrong.
Never had it damage the mobo , by a trial and error approach!


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Apr 28, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> grab everest edition and see what chipset it runs, i could probably find the equivalent on MSI.




thx m8

yer look in the previous page at the everest pics i posted it has chipset info on there

MAn, i didnt think it would be so hard to get some options to OC....

any other progs i could try??


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 28, 2008)

They all are going to depend on the PLL being correct, but have you tried setFSB yet?


----------



## DrGreenThumb (May 21, 2008)

Hey ive stilll been trying.........

Yer basically i think this mobo is a heap of shit

this is what clockgen dev says about it

"Good news to ICS 951412 clock generator users with the RS480M2-IL mobo, this version will oc to the max of the mobo, which is 228 Mhz, 8 up from before."

not really good news tho,as it freezes at anyting above 2.2ghz

Are there any progs so i can alter my ram? ratio mainly so i can maybe get that extra 100mhz[cpu]

cher


----------



## sneekypeet (May 21, 2008)

memset???....http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=92190


----------



## DrGreenThumb (May 25, 2008)

thanks again sneeky,your a legend,

meh im thinking of selling this,and getting core 2 E sumthin with ddr 2 and a mobo with more then 1 option... one day i shall be playing COH above 30fps


----------

